# Restaurants in Dallas?



## mr drinky (Sep 27, 2011)

My wife and I are going to Dallas for a couple of weeks for some medical stuff and will be living out of a hotel. 

I know there are some Texans on here. Any recommendations for restaurants?

k.


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 27, 2011)

If you like Chinese food you might want to try Royal China. They make hand pulled noodles and have a dumpling bar.

http://www.royalchinadallas.com/index.php


----------



## cnochef (Sep 27, 2011)

Why not go local and try some southwestern fare:

http://www.stephanpyles.com/

He's a great guy and an awesome chef. You must have the Heaven and Hell cake for dessert.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah Pyles and some BBQ should be up on my list. The last time I was there I ate at Teppo sushi bar and liked it. But that was the only place I remember really.

k.


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 27, 2011)

If you like BBQ, try out the original Sonny Bryans at Inwood.

http://www.sonnybryans.com/restaurants/dfw/original-inwood.html


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 27, 2011)

Since moving here in January the place I've eaten the most times is Vietnam Restaurant on bryan st.
If you're into Pho you'll dig it.


----------



## G-rat (Sep 27, 2011)

Good bbq in dallas? Not a chance. (Just kidding by the way...I just never ever ever ate BBQ in dallas mainly because the BBQ in ft. worth was sooo dang good.) I'm from Ft. Worth west 45minutes on I-20 or I-30. 

Go here: http://www.angelosbbq.com/

or 

Here: www.railheadonline.com

for killer bbq. Brisket at both spots is amazing. BBQ bologna sandwich is also truly truly amazing. 

Also head to Central Market off of Central Expressway...amazing grocery store with lots of tasty food to eat there and a killer beer selection.

http://www.centralmarket.com/Stores/Dallas.aspx



G


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, I know central market well. I used to go to the one in Houston and I have also been to the one in Dallas. I'll definitely check out the FTW bbq joints. 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 27, 2011)

Sushi Sam(where I used to work) has the best fish in DFW, because our customers let us order the good, fresh stuff(protip: stick to the sushi bar when ordering).

I just recently had some of the best barbeque I've had in years for a great price at a tiny, VERY Texas place called Red Barn Barbeque on Highway 26 in the midcities. The building is the 2nd oldest house in the city it's in, it was a home, then a saddle shop, then a bbq joint.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 27, 2011)

Great tips Eamon. Thanks everyone for the input. 

karring


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 18, 2011)

So I am now in Dallas. Last night I ate at Tre Wilcox's new place, Marquee Grill, and I just got back from Royal China. The dumplings were really good, but the guy who pulls the noodles was off, so no noodles for me. Still want to get to a couple of sushi places, Eamon's old haunt Sushi Sam, Teppo, or Sushi Sake. Tomorrow for lunch I think I am going to hit Afrah. 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 19, 2011)

cnochef said:


> Why not go local and try some southwestern fare:
> 
> http://www.stephanpyles.com/
> 
> He's a great guy and an awesome chef. You must have the Heaven and Hell cake for dessert.



Went to Pyles tonight, but couldn't fit dessert into my slothful, bloated body after a cowboy cut steak.

k.

Btw, that was my wife's and my first (significant) night out alone since having our little girl 8.5 months ago.


----------



## cnochef (Oct 20, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Went to Pyles tonight, but couldn't fit dessert into my slothful, bloated body after a cowboy cut steak.
> 
> k.
> 
> Btw, that was my wife's and my first (significant) night out alone since having our little girl 8.5 months ago.


 
I'm glad that you went and enjoyed it. I love the cowboy steak too!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm back in Dallas for a couple weeks. Went to Smoke restaurant today and it was tasty. 

Any more recommendations? 

k.


----------

